# Hello!!!



## Vraciu (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm new on this forum. My name is Chris ("Krzychu" in Polish"), I'm foourteen and I love Japanese planes.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Whats up man! I'm not much older than you... Japanese plans eh.... Fun stuff


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2008)

Cześć Krzychu choć wolę Krzysztof brzmi bardziej dostojniej.

I'm very glad to read you here.Welcome to the forum.The next Pole to our Polish team, great.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Chris:

Welcome to the forum...

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 16, 2008)

I think everybody has to be named Chris or Eric(h) to be a member! 


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello! I'm new here myself but the natives are friendly.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome Chris


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 17, 2008)

G'day young fella! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## spit5 (Aug 17, 2008)

Witaj na forum Krzysztof


----------



## v2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Witaj- welcome!


----------



## JugBR (Aug 17, 2008)

Witaj na forum !


----------



## Karl Sitts (Aug 17, 2008)

Vraciu said:


> Hi, I'm new on this forum. My name is Chris ("Krzychu" in Polish"), I'm foourteen and I love Japanese planes.


Chris, Welcome to the site and come back often!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Do not be a one post wonder!


----------



## grob (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi and Witaj


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hrmm...hrmmm....here goes,

Powitanie do forum mój przyjaciel. Zadowalany spotykać was Krzychu! 

Was that ok guys?


----------



## seesul (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome Kris,

hope this post is not your last one...
Greeting from the Czech Republic!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, friend.

Greetings and hope to see you here.

Cheers from Serbia.


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard  













Guys did lucky lift his skirt and scare him off already?


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome


----------

